# tax dodgers



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

so I have a friend whose husband is a builder/handyman/does a bit of gardening etc - been here 10 years & has a good reputation & pays autónomo/tax/has insurance - all totally legal & above board


he is actually a 'proper' builder - he does the other stuff just as an extra


he is pretty angry atm that he is being undercut on every quote & losing work to someone he knows isn't paying autónomo/tax/doesn't have insurance etc

it's not that this other guy actually does a bad job - he's apparently good at what he does - but obviously can charge a lot less because he has less out goings

my friend wants to know who they can report this other guy to - would it be hacienda or do they denounce him to the Guardia?


I've been predicting that this kind of thing would happen eventually - tbh I'm surprised that it's the first case I've heard of where someone is actually determined to do something about it!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> so I have a friend whose husband is a builder/handyman/does a bit of gardening etc - been here 10 years & has a good reputation & pays autónomo/tax/has insurance - all totally legal & above board
> 
> 
> he is actually a 'proper' builder - he does the other stuff just as an extra
> ...


I googled 

_como denunciar alguien que no paga impuestos

_ and found my way here...
Is this it?
.: Inspección de Trabajo y Seguridad Social :.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I googled
> 
> _como denunciar alguien que no paga impuestos
> 
> ...



lol - I tried various forms of _como denunciar................ _


but not that one :spit:

thanks - that does look like what they need


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We were confronted with that problem when in business in the UK. We paid all our due taxes, gave no 'discounts' for cash and charged a competitive rate....never cheap, as we had experienced technicians earning good wages working for us.

Many people did work in their garages or even by the kerbside outside their houses and charged low prices although in some cases the final bill was higher than we would charge as these cowboys lacked proper tools and facilities. As you can imagine, we were not happy.

We have stopped using businesses here who don't give proper invoices with IVA included.

But I confess...we do pay a gardener cash in hand ....but pay a rate as high or higher as the professionals charge. We don't go in for slave labour and after getting through numerous unsatisfactory autonomo gardeners we're just happy to have at long last someone who is reliable, honest and does an excellent job.

It was PW who made me change my mind....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We were confronted with that problem when in business in the UK. We paid all our due taxes, gave no 'discounts' for cash and charged a competitive rate....never cheap, as we had experienced technicians earning good wages working for us.
> 
> Many people did work in their garages or even by the kerbside outside their houses and charged low prices although in some cases the final bill was higher than we would charge as these cowboys lacked proper tools and facilities. As you can imagine, we were not happy.
> 
> ...



imo - there's a world of difference between someone maybe doing a bit of cleaning here & there or making the odd cake etc

or someone who has a little work & needs the money to keep alive - but doesn't earn enough to actually pay tax etc 


and someone who is earning several 1000€ a month 


maybe not _legally - _but certainly _morally _


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> imo - there's a world of difference between someone maybe doing a bit of cleaning here & there or making the odd cake etc
> 
> or someone who has a little work & needs the money to keep alive - but doesn't earn enough to actually pay tax etc
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> lol - I tried various forms of _como denunciar................ _
> 
> 
> but not that one :spit:
> ...


Isn't that just the way with Google - sometimes you hit the jackpot and sometimes you don't.
I'm having a bit more success lately though - maybe I've cracked it!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Good on your friend! It's very frustrating being told by potential students that my classes are too expensive because there are so many people offering cheaper lessons yet taking home more money than me 

I've been told by more than one student that a lot of Spanish people wouldn't do what I'm doing and declare it all though!

Also met a couple of people who work (full time) for themselves without bothering with autonomo 

Do let us know the outcome!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I agree.


Well, yourcogent arguments led me to stop being so self-righteous and change my mind!

I doubt our gardener cum handyman earns more than €200 a month...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, yourcogent arguments led me to stop being so self-righteous and change my mind!
> 
> I doubt our gardener cum handyman earns more than €200 a month...


So we agree then, don't we?

You've been quiet - everything ok?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Isn't that just the way with Google - sometimes you hit the jackpot and sometimes you don't.
> I'm having a bit more success lately though - maybe I've cracked it!


I find that it is best to use a bit of obscure lateral thinking.


----------

